# How important is an L3 cache



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

I am looking for a new processor but I am hearing that you CPU must have an L3 cache. I am curious how important is it to have and L1,L2 or L3 cache? 

Also is hyper threading needed and if so what does it do?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

L3 cache is used to improve the cpu performance 
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-l3-cache.htm

Hyper threading is intels technology where the processor is able to more efficiently use its cores and threads, meaning faster multitasking
http://www.intel.com/info/hyperthreading/


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

my question is a bit tricky here : how important is an shared L3 cache??

How L3 cache is shared AND most importantly it is shared with which device??
http://developer.amd.com/Pages/8142007173_3.aspx

BTB L3 stays btwn L2 and main memory.so it is made to make the process faster.if shared L3 is getting % of L2 and making the new L3 then it is made to foxing people.

http://developer.amd.com/Pages/8142007173_4.aspx

kind regards


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Shared L3 cache is used to share the memory between cores

sharing the cache improves the performance more than non shared cache

L3 is slower but bigger than L2 and the more of it you have, the better the cores will communicate between each other
Also even though it is slower than L2, it is still greatly faster than the main memory

Having shared L3 cache just means that that memory has been divided on all cores equally and that they will work better


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/processors/phenom/Pages/AMD-phenom-processor-X4-features.aspx

AND http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2324422,00.asp

suppose you need to choice between L1 socket and AM3 socket's processors on which you will bet?? cores or integrated CPUs like AMD 64 FX 70 or AMD phenom ??


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't know much about AMD anymore.. intel is way better and I'm still waiting for amd to strike back.. I guess they decided to concentrate on the graphic cards

2MB of L3 cache is quite weak since Intel already has 8MB

the phenom quad is the best AMD processor but still no match for i7

even the i5 dual core is not far behind most of the phenom processors


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

The Phenom II's have 6MB of shared L3 cache.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

j1994 said:


> I am looking for a new processor but I am hearing that you CPU must have an L3 cache. I am curious how important is it to have and L1,L2 or L3 cache?
> 
> Also is hyper threading needed and if so what does it do?


L3 Cache: http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-l3-cache.htm
Are you looking for a new CPU or are you upgrading other components also.


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

I am buying a new CPU. Currently running a dual core but I need something with a little more power. 

Been looking at 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4082332&csid=_21

However I have found some that have higher clocks and come with fan/heatsink but no hyper threading or L3 cache.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=5073819&sku=A79-0630

Now on this one It comes with heatsink/fan and has a way higher clock but has no L3 cache or hyper threading.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

No AMD CPUs have HyperThreading Technology as that's Intel's thing. Personally I use nothing but AMD and I'm thoroughly impressed with what processing power they give me for the price. The Phenom II series has the L3 cache.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103675 <- My CPU


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> No AMD CPUs have HyperThreading Technology as that's Intel's thing. Personally I use nothing but AMD and I'm thoroughly impressed with what processing power they give me for the price. The Phenom II series has the L3 cache.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103675 <- My CPU


That is a very impressive cpu for amd. Amd really does not get the credit it deserves. But that PhenomII is very capable


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ya the processor is very nice. I would buy that but money is a little tight.


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

is there any i7 or core 7 processor on AMD platform??

i knew about phenom 2 x6 ut is there any 7 core on AMD platform??
i came to know about 2500mhz ddr3 made by gskill trident.which core 7 processor(AMD) will support such ??


----------

